# haha i dont think we're going to get replaced



## Ryanpfd (Nov 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJ1AZ9BawIA 

this made my day !


----------



## SpudCrushr (Nov 27, 2008)

LOL 

I love the trunk monkey commercials. Have you seen any others?


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Dec 2, 2008)

haha..

shock advised..huh?


----------

